# What is the most used book in your library?



## Jash Comstock (Mar 16, 2014)

Besides your Bible, what book in your library do you finding yourself going back to more often than any other?

Mine would be a tossup between Augustine's _Confessions_ and Spurgeon's _Treasury of David_


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 16, 2014)

Richard Muller's _Dictionary of Theological Latin and Greek Terms_


----------



## Tirian (Mar 16, 2014)

Matthew Henry's Complete....


----------



## jambo (Mar 16, 2014)

Bunyan's Pilgrims Progress with Spurgeon's Treasury of David being a close second. Matthew Henry would probably be third.


----------



## Herald (Mar 16, 2014)

My Nestle-Aland Greek NT.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Mar 16, 2014)

Mine, given my particular line of service, would be a variety of reference works, particularly with respect to church history. 

I would cite a few in that respect: _The Oxford Dictionary of the Christian Church_, the Eerdmans/Brill _Encylopedia of Christianity _(5 vv.), the Baker _Evangelical Dictionary of Theology,_ the _Oxford Encyclopedia of the Reformation _(4 vv.), and Georgetown's _Decrees of the Ecumenical Councils _(2 vv.).

These are some I use a lot, along with many others. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 16, 2014)

My copy of Calvin's Institutes has the most markings and bookmarks protruding from it, but as far as week-to-week use I'd say it would be (for right now, will change in April) it is my Hebrew resources.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 16, 2014)

Close call between Gill's commentary and Mathew Henry's commentary.


----------



## LeeD (Mar 16, 2014)

The Pilgrim's Progress
Calvin's Commentaries
Henry's Commentaries


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 16, 2014)

Also,

Dorsey, David. _Literary Structure of the Old Testament: A Commentary on Genesis to Malachi_, Baker. Shows how chiasms are all over the Old Testament. The best one volume commentary on the Old Testament.


----------



## earl40 (Mar 16, 2014)

Feigenbaum's Echocardiography


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 16, 2014)

Joy of Cooking. I've gone through 3 editions. 

Now if you're talking theological, if I were told I could have only one of my books, likely it would be a collection of sermons by Jonathan Edwards compiled under the title Knowing Christ.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 16, 2014)

For last couple of weeks it has been several biblical counseling volumes and the books for my OT Theology course through SBTS. 

On a normal basis it's my "big 5": commentaries by Calvin, M. Henry, M. Poole, Jamieson-Faussett-Brown, and Keil & Delitzsch, along with whatever exegetical tools I need for the sermons that week.


----------



## Jack K (Mar 16, 2014)

Probably Berkhof's ST, especially if it counts as the same thing when I reach for his Manual instead. Or if Matthew Henry's commentary counts as a single book, that might take first place. There are other _writers_ whom I might read more often, but not one single _book_.

Wait... I just realized that for the sheer number of times I pick it up and open it, it has to the the Christian Writer's Manual of Style.


----------



## KMK (Mar 16, 2014)

Boston's Works, Vol I and II


----------



## kodos (Mar 16, 2014)

Complete works of Thomas Boston and Matthew Henry.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 16, 2014)

Strong's Concordance ( paper & electronic)


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 16, 2014)

Mathew Henry followed by the Exposition of the Confession of Faith.


----------



## Andres (Mar 16, 2014)

Surprised no one's mentioned mine - The Westminster Standards.


----------



## Galilean (Mar 16, 2014)

Definitely the Westminster Standards.


----------



## JimmyH (Mar 16, 2014)

Right now it is Greek For The Rest Of Us by Mounce. Struggling, wish I had paid attention when they taught grammar in grade school.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 16, 2014)

Westminster Larger and Shorter Catechisms.


----------



## chatwithstumac (Mar 16, 2014)

Commentary: John Gill
ST: Charles Hodge


----------



## bookslover (Mar 17, 2014)

Herald said:


> My Nestle-Aland Greek NT.



Nestle? Don't they make candy bars?


----------



## Kiffin (Mar 17, 2014)

Rick Warren's _The Purpose Driven Life_ and Rob Bell's _Love Wins_--such theologically rich treatises.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 17, 2014)

Kiffin said:


> Rick Warren's The Purpose Driven Life and Rob Bell's Love Wins--such theologically rich treatises.





In my case, it is the FPP edition of the Westminster Standards. Other than that, I have read David McKay's _The bond of love_ (on covenant theology) four times. I think that is the book I have re-read the most.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 17, 2014)

Kiffin said:


> Rick Warren's _The Purpose Driven Life_ and Rob Bell's _Love Wins_--such theologically rich treatises.



Brother, you're really tempting me to make a joke about Reformed Baptists right now....


----------



## Kiffin (Mar 17, 2014)

Hamalas said:


> Kiffin said:
> 
> 
> > Rick Warren's _The Purpose Driven Life_ and Rob Bell's _Love Wins_--such theologically rich treatises.
> ...



haha...please resist the temptation!

Ok, here's my serious go-to reference: New Dictionary of Biblical Theology http://www.amazon.com/New-Dictionary-Biblical-Theology-Exploring/dp/0830814388


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2014)

My top three are the Free Presbyterian edition of the Westminster Standards and other documents, Matthew Henry's complete commentary, and Calvin's Institutes.


----------



## moral necessity (Mar 17, 2014)

Calvin's Commentaries/Institutes and Luther's Works.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 17, 2014)

Kiffin said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here's my serious go-to reference: New Dictionary of Biblical Theology New Dictionary of Biblical Theology: Exploring the Unity & Diversity of Scripture: Brian S. Rosner, T. Desmond Alexander, Graeme Goldsworthy, D. A. Carson: 9780830814381: Amazon.com: Books
> ...


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 17, 2014)

Probably _Scandinavian Folk and Fairy Tales_, ed. Claire Booss; or perhaps _The Great Short Works of Fyodor Dostoevsky_.


----------



## JM (Mar 17, 2014)

Christian in Complete Armour by Gurnall. I'll read this over and over again the rest of my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolaSaint (Mar 17, 2014)

Grudems ST and MacAthur's commentaries.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm a little surprised that nobody has mentioned Beeke's Puritan Theology or a Brakel's Christian's Reasonable Service... ???


----------



## TylerRay (Mar 17, 2014)

TylerRay said:


> Probably _Scandinavian Folk and Fairy Tales_, ed. Claire Booss; or perhaps _The Great Short Works of Fyodor Dostoevsky_.



After taking a look, I realized I read Dabney's _Discussions_ more than Dostoevsky. I've also been cracking open _The Farside Gallery_ quite a bit lately. 

My wife chimed in that for her it would have to be _Large Family Logistics_ or _Trim, Healthy Mama._


----------



## Mr. Bultitude (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't have a very impressive book collection. But lately I'd say the book I most commonly pick up and reference from the shelf is the C. S. Lewis essay collection God in the Dock.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Mar 18, 2014)

JM said:


> Christian in Complete Armour by Gurnall. I'll read this over and over again the rest of my life.


i was encouraged by this Jason. I have been tempted to pick up Gurnall myself.


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 18, 2014)

In principle I would say Berkhof's "Principles of Biblical Interpretation". Why the caveat because his words are in my head rather than requiring me to take the book down and read it. He also proves a strong antidote against liberal interpretation.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 18, 2014)

Probably my copy of the Standards and a couple key Spanish learning texts as that has been a preoccupation of mine the past couple of years.


----------



## JM (Mar 18, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > Christian in Complete Armour by Gurnall. I'll read this over and over again the rest of my life.
> ...



I read small portions daily. The work is a good companion to the Bible.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Mar 21, 2014)

Calvin's Institutes and Waldron's Modern Commentary on the 1689 London Baptist Confession of Faith


----------



## MTHall720 (Mar 30, 2014)

Jake said:


> My top three are the Free Presbyterian edition of the Westminster Standards and other documents, Matthew Henry's complete commentary, and Calvin's Institutes.





JM said:


> Christian in Complete Armour by Gurnall. I'll read this over and over again the rest of my life.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I wonder if this is something like the book Putting on the Whole Armor of God?


----------



## Grimmson (Mar 30, 2014)

Herald said:


> My Nestle-Aland Greek NT.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



I do not think the Nestle-Aland should count since the thread did say, "Besides your Bible." For myself, BDAG.


----------



## EKSB SDG (Mar 30, 2014)

Matthew Henry's Comentary


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Mar 31, 2014)

Right now given my current studies, The Ante-Nicene Fathers. But generally Calvin's commentaries.


----------



## NB3K (Mar 31, 2014)

Martin Luther's Bondage of the Will.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 1, 2014)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> Waldron's Modern Commentary on the 1689 London Baptist Confession of Faith



As providence would have it, I was looking at a copy of the recently published paperback edition of this book in a library today. Interestingly, there was an endorsement printed on the back of it from our own Fred Greco (with the usual provisos about the sacraments and church-government, of course). I may actually buy it now, as it looks quite useful.


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (Apr 11, 2014)

-Christian in Complete Armour
-Valley of Vision
-J.C. Ryles 7 Volume Expository Thoughts on the Gospels
-A Puritan Theology
-Reasonable Service (A' Brakel)


Sorry cant just pick one. First two are on recycle as my "devotionals".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

